# Severe headaches and constipation - anything at all I can take for either?



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi,

I'm almost 12 weeks pregnant and suffering from severe headaches that nothing seems to cute (Been drinking tons of water, eating every hour, etc etc). Really want to avoid putting any more drugs in my system (am already on progesterone, Prednisolone and clexane)...

Also suffering from severe constipation. Have been on lactulose since the ivf but started to get bouts of bleeding and spotting so have stopped in case it's a contributing factor. Is there anything that's safe and effective for constipation relueve. I bought some fybogel and took 1st dose last night but it doesn't seem to be having much effect..?

Please help!!

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Re headaches - best to be checked by a doctor if persisent and severe - can be hormonal. Paracetamol is first line then something like cocodamol - but that will increase constipation.

Re headaches - lactulose should be safe. It is not absorbed from the gut so can't have any effect on the lining. The spotting is unrelated. First line is diet and water intake followed by fybogel - you need to drink plenty for this to work and it will take a day or two to work its way into the gut and all the way through.
Senna is also sometimes tried if a stimulant is needed - speak to the GP.


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks do much Mistletoe - I will go to the docs to talk to them about the headaches. I might wait till I've stopped my concoction of ivf drugs to see if any of them are having an impact...


----------

